# Anyone else experiencing long delays?



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

Hi everyone. I put down a deposit on a 1030V lathe back in July. They said it would ship out mid to late August. I called in late August and they said it would be soon, and they even gave me the names of the ships that they're on. I tracked them on vesselfinder.com which was pretty cool. I kept checking the website and saw their occasional updates like "orders place before 8/5 are still on their original schedule". 

Long story short, no one ever reaches out or emails to let me know of any update or timeline. I called last week and they said they'll email me on Monday or Tuesday. I called Tuesday and they said Thursday or Friday. Still haven't heard anything. 

Has anyone else experienced anything similar? I think the lathes are awesome and I'm really looking forward to it, but this experience is giving me a bad impression of the company.


----------



## sr71xjet (Sep 16, 2022)

Well, not that it means much, but i ordered my lathe (1440TL) in January, was supposed to get in may/june.  I got it last month. Well worth the wait.  Lot going on in the world at the moment.  I would say, just be a little more patient.


----------



## sdelivery (Sep 16, 2022)

The company has no control over the shipping to this country. You can bet they want the machines to deliver too.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

sdelivery said:


> The company has no control over the shipping to this country. You can bet they want the machines to deliver too.


Yeah I understand. I guess I was just hoping they would be a little more communicative. I understand that estimates are estimates, but if I wouldn't have called, I don't think they ever would have tried to notify me of the delay.


----------



## Tom1948 (Sep 16, 2022)

I have had a 10x20 for a few years now and love it. I am sure you will like yours also. PM has has been good to deal with.  I know it is probably frustrating to Matt and the PM folks as well. As far as I am concerned they are the best. Hang in there, you will love your machine.


----------



## braddr (Sep 16, 2022)

Pushing out status updates is probably PM's biggest weakness.  They're great at responding to questions (both pre and post-purchase), but communication during The Long Wait is essentially non-existent unless asked for.  I ordered my 1030 about 15 months ago and it's just now arrived to PM for delivery to me soonish.  The arrival event was the ONLY email that was sent without me asking for status updates since the order was placed.


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 16, 2022)

I was told when my PM-1224T (24“ version of 36T”) was put on a ship- that was the best fun to watch it travel from Taiwan to North America.

A status update on the PM-833TV was put on their website, which also indicated which ship the order was on. Again I was happily able to track the vessel from just of the east cost of North America through the Panama Canal.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> I was told when my PM-1224T (24“ version of 36T”) was put on a ship- that was the best fun to watch it travel from Taiwan to North America.
> 
> A status update on the PM-833TV was put on their website, which also indicated which ship the order was on. Again I was happily able to track the vessel from just of the east cost of North America through the Panama Canal.


They told me the names of two ships that had 1030V lathes: the Tokyo Triumph and the Ever Frank. They also said my order was on one of those. It was a lot of fun to track it. 

The problem is those ships came and went and I never heard anything from PM. I called back a week after the Ever Frank left the Baltimore port and they then told me my lathe was actually on the Ever Favor. 

I hope this demonstrates why I'm frustrated. I understand that they don't have control of shipping but their communication is really at fault here. It feels like they either are disorganized or they gave my lathe away to someone else and moved me down the list. I don't know but I'm just disappointed with the situation.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

braddr said:


> Pushing out status updates is probably PM's biggest weakness.  They're great at responding to questions (both pre and post-purchase), but communication during The Long Wait is essentially non-existent unless asked for.  I ordered my 1030 about 15 months ago and it's just now arrived to PM for delivery to me soonish.  The arrival event was the ONLY email that was sent without me asking for status updates since the order was placed.


Wow that's concerning. Did they originally tell you that it would be 15 months? Or was it delayed.


----------



## StevSmar (Sep 16, 2022)

Mach_Zero said:


> The problem is those ships came and went and I never heard anything from PM. I called back a week after the Ever Frank left the Baltimore port and they then told me my lathe was actually on the Ever Favor.


I would have been frustrated too. I really enjoyed being able to track my purchases.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

StevSmar said:


> I would have been frustrated too. I really enjoyed being able to track my purchases.


Thanks. I'm not trying to bash PM. I still think their machines are awesome and everyone has been great when I've called. I guess I just wanted to vent a bit and see if anyone else had similar experiences.


----------



## RandallsRaceShop (Sep 16, 2022)

Mach_Zero said:


> Hi everyone. I put down a deposit on a 1030V lathe back in July. They said it would ship out mid to late August. I called in late August and they said it would be soon, and they even gave me the names of the ships that they're on. I tracked them on vesselfinder.com which was pretty cool. I kept checking the website and saw their occasional updates like "orders place before 8/5 are still on their original schedule".
> 
> Long story short, no one ever reaches out or emails to let me know of any update or timeline. I called last week and they said they'll email me on Monday or Tuesday. I called Tuesday and they said Thursday or Friday. Still haven't heard anything.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced anything similar? I think the lathes are awesome and I'm really looking forward to it, but this experience is giving me a bad impression of the company.









I seen this yesterday & just checked again, took the screen shot for you.


----------



## braddr (Sep 16, 2022)

Mach_Zero said:


> Wow that's concerning. Did they originally tell you that it would be 15 months? Or was it delayed.


I knew it was already in back order status when I placed the order.  I also knew that any estimate was exactly that, just an estimate.  So, I never worried about how long it'd take since there was nothing I or PM could do other than wait.  If I was in a hurry I'd have ordered one that was in stock, requiring paying considerably more.  I wasn't willing to do that and was willing to wait.  So, no expectation mis-matches involved.  Am I HAPPY it took so long, of course not.  But... shrug.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

braddr said:


> I knew it was already in back order status when I placed the order.  I also knew that any estimate was exactly that, just an estimate.  So, I never worried about how long it'd take since there was nothing I or PM could do other than wait.  If I was in a hurry I'd have ordered one that was in stock, requiring paying considerably more.  I wasn't willing to do that and was willing to wait.  So, no expectation mis-matches involved.  Am I HAPPY it took so long, of course not.  But... shrug.


I'm willing to accept that delays happen and acknowledge that it's not PM's fault. But what bothers me is that THEY don't acknowledge the delays. Look at the screenshot RandallsRaceShop posted. After I put my deposit down in July, they kept updating the listing to "As of X/X, orders placed before this date are still on their original schedule".  

I remember they updated it to "As of 8/4" then to "As of 8/25". So I took this to mean that my order placed in July would still be arriving on its original schedule: mid to late August. 

I would be perfectly happy if they would have admitted that there would be delays and it's out of their control. But they have misled me time and time again to think my order is on the original schedule.


----------



## maticulus (Sep 16, 2022)

You're scaring me regarding my backorder placement 2 mo ago for a 12x28 lathe, except I believe I did something you may not have, I called and asked how many were left unsold on the current pending shipment, before placing my order, so by now I imagine they've all been sold and any additional backorders placed will probably be for the next shipment following the incoming shipment when it sets sail, which I was told recently is about a 6 week trip.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 16, 2022)

maticulus said:


> You're scaring me regarding my backorder placement 2 mo ago for a 12x28 lathe, except I believe I did something you may not have, I called and asked how many were left unsold on the current pending shipment, before placing my order, so by now I imagine they've all been sold and any additional backorders placed will probably be for the next shipment following the incoming shipment when it sets sail, which I was told recently is about a 6 week trip.


Sorry didn't mean to scare you, but definitely be cautious taking their schedule dates too seriously. I didn't call and ask about the pending shipment, but I just took their word for it when they said mid August. But what bothers me the most is how their site keeps saying orders place before a certain date are on their original schedule. When I call, they act like nothing is wrong and just tell me I'll receive an email the next week.


----------



## maticulus (Sep 16, 2022)

Mach_Zero said:


> what bothers me the most is how their site keeps saying orders place before a certain date are on their original schedule. When I call, they act like nothing is wrong and just tell me I'll receive an email the next week.



   Then I suspect my reasoning is correct. By calling two, or three times I got a feel for how many machines were selling per week. The last update for the 1228 still reads June, so if that particular shipment has already sold out, one can place an order not realizing this and be under the impression their machine will be on the incoming shipment.

    I know what it's like having to wait a long while for a new "toy", but imagine it's a lot of work managing PM incoming and outgoing by such a small staff. I've been calling on and off since last year, having purchased a mill first, and I've selected different departments. I'd estimate over 10 calls, or more and I've talked to a total of only 3 different people and mostly 2 of those 3 handled my calls. All I care about at this point is that I get a healthy machine.


----------



## erikmannie (Sep 17, 2022)

Mach_Zero said:


> Hi everyone. I put down a deposit on a 1030V lathe back in July. They said it would ship out mid to late August. I called in late August and they said it would be soon, and they even gave me the names of the ships that they're on. I tracked them on vesselfinder.com which was pretty cool. I kept checking the website and saw their occasional updates like "orders place before 8/5 are still on their original schedule".
> 
> Long story short, no one ever reaches out or emails to let me know of any update or timeline. I called last week and they said they'll email me on Monday or Tuesday. I called Tuesday and they said Thursday or Friday. Still haven't heard anything.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced anything similar? I think the lathes are awesome and I'm really looking forward to it, but this experience is giving me a bad impression of the company.



I have purchased 4 machines from Precision Matthews. I had to wait for all 4. One of them may have been a 4 month wait.

In my experience, PM is as legit of a company as one could ever ask for. I may sound like a shill, but their customer service is stellar.

It sucked waiting for my machines. I used the machines that I had on hand, but I remember that the days passed very slowly.

Often times, I just call them. It sure is nice to have a local (as opposed to an offshore call center) answer the phone.


----------



## Toro5xi (Sep 17, 2022)

I have a 1228 on order.  If I receive it by the end of October I’ll be happy.  It’s not just Precision Mathew’s.  I have a CNC router on order from Camaster and delivery date has been pushed back a couple of weeks already.
It is tough waiting for new equipment.  It helped me to dig into another project to take my mind off it.


----------



## Dlloyd (Sep 25, 2022)

sr71xjet said:


> Well, not that it means much, but i ordered my lathe (1440TL) in January, was supposed to get in may/june.  I got it last month. Well worth the wait.  Lot going on in the world at the moment.  I would say, just be a little more patient.


Wow!  You ordered last January and you got your lathe and got it in August?
I ordered my 1440GT last October and I am still waiting for it. It supposed to be on a ship waiting to go to port now.


----------



## 7milesup (Sep 25, 2022)

maticulus said:


> I know what it's like having to wait a long while for a new "toy", but imagine it's a lot of work managing PM incoming and outgoing by such a small staff. I've been calling on and off since last year, having purchased a mill first, and I've selected different departments. I'd estimate over 10 calls, or more and I've talked to a total of only 3 different people and mostly 2 of those 3 handled my calls. All I care about at this point is that I get a healthy machine.


Just think, if PM was proactive and emailed customers with active orders every week or two with updates, how much time it would actually save them from fielding calls?  It would also provide a much better customer experience.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 26, 2022)

7milesup said:


> Just think, if PM was proactive and emailed customers with active orders every week or two with updates, how much time it would actually save them from fielding calls?  It would also provide a much better customer experience.


Honestly, I would be just as happy if their website wasn't lying to me. Every few weeks they update the website to say "As of XX/XX date, orders placed before this are on their original schedule" (see screenshot)








This is completely false. I placed my order in July and kept seeing the date go from 8/04 to 8/16 to 8/25 etc.

They originally told me my order would be delivered mid August. If they would have reached out to me with an email saying they're experiencing delays, I would have completely understood. It's not their fault. But even if they didn't reach out to me, if their site wasn't lying and instead said "Due to unexpected delays, orders are now expected 3 weeks later than their original schedule" or something similar, then I would understand.

They just don't want to admit to potential new customers that the schedules are completely wrong.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 27, 2022)

I am guessing by your city and name who you are, I won't post person names here, if you ordered on July 8 for a PM-1030V, it originally said your machine was due in late August. Your machine came in on 9/4, we sent emails out letting customers know they came in. Please check your spam.   There is still a balance due since you just placed a deposit to order.

 You are reading our updates for orders posted incorrectly, those are only for a NEW order. As shipments sell out, we adjust that. Your order was still on its original schedule, estimated end of August, but came in here Sept 4, not too far off. That shipment sold out, but we had one come in about 2 weeks later, with some machines available in stock.   If anything says in stock when selected, that means it is here in our warehouse and available.

         You are correct, we do not send periodic updates, I wish we had a way to do that, but I Have not found software that works with our inventory that could do it automatically, and we currently have 500 + backorders just on machines. Other than manually going through it every few weeks, and sending most people no update because we do not have anything to see until they are shipped, it would not do much. Then, the shipping companies change ships all the time, its so hard to keep track of, we would end up with 500 confused people.  Also people cancel, change, whatever so sometimes your place in line gets bumped up.

If you ever want an update, just send a message and we can look it up. We do not mind at all, thats the only way I have ever found that works the best.  

Pretty easy to throw ideas out there as to what we should do, but its not like I don't know what would make the customer experience better, and what I would like to have and have. I have tried to make it happen. I definitely wish we had a way to avoid the calls and emails asking when something was going to be in.

If it was a single product shipped in a box, sure we could send a blast email telling everyone that XX will be in about this date. Easy. With a mix of products including machines with different kind of base options (None, steel, cast iron), accessories ordered with it when all has to be in for it to be filled, its just not easy. And no I am not making excuses, NOTHING that I looked in to even came close to working for what we do. We looked extensively and continue to do so.

 To Mach-Zero, I'll send a copy of your order again, please make sure all is correct, then we just need to get the balance taken care of and we can get it ready to go for you.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 27, 2022)

ALSO as a note, not all machines are backorders. Many are, yes, but anyone knows that ahead of time. 

Certain models yes are a crazy amount of time out, our GT models are more than 6 months out on some. Things are starting to get back to normal, but the more normal they get and the more production gets back to normal, the bigger our backorder list builds for machines like the GTs. 

 If you can wait and want that model, that is great. If you can't wait, either choose something in stock, or just don't get on the backorder list, its that simple. We are not taking anyone money unwillingly, and its easy to cancel if you choose. You lose nothing if it ends up being later and you cancel (Other than Paypal keeps their fee if you used Paypal, please don't use Paypal if you can help it)     

We talked about not even taking backorders anymore, just waiting until stock came in and sell them then, but I believe that would be chaos. It forces people to make a split minute decision, like they are watching like vultures when the machines come in and scoop them up. Does not give all a fair chance, so I don't know any other way to do it.    Not in to playing the game like the housing market was with bidders going over asking price to get the house they wanted.


----------



## Toro5xi (Sep 28, 2022)

I think the shipping delays are tough for both parties.  The 20% deposit is very reasonable, especially when compared with other companies.
I am waiting on a 1228, which is the model I really have my heart set on, but probably need to figure out a back up plan or work around at this point.


----------



## H F Smitty (Sep 28, 2022)

Agree with Toro5xi that 20% down is very reasonable.
I ordered a PM-1440-2SM-V on 1/24/22 with 20% down.
Do I think this is a long time to wait? Yes of course.
I check the shipping status monthly. 

My latest correspondence with Matt was last week.
He knows how long I have been waiting and offered a different model that has been shipped.
I thanked him for the offer and told him I would tuff it out waiting for the PM-1440-2SM-V.

It is difficult running a business when the supply chain is so uncertain.

I work in Commercial Construction and we are experiencing similar delays for products.

I'm hoping the wait is worth it!


----------



## Mach_Zero (Sep 28, 2022)

First of all, I'd like to thank PM for the reply. I never meant to badmouth the company and I'm still very excited about getting a PM lathe (and even a mill in the future when my bank account has recovered.

I'd also like to put it out there that I changed my order last night. I decided to switch my deposit to the 1228VF lathe. So in reality all this waiting has benefitted me, ironically, because it allowed me to change my mind. 

Before continuing, I'd just like to repeat again that my issue is NOT with the delays but with the poor communication. Delays are expected with the supply chain issues and craziness of the world we live in today. I do not fault PM for this at all, but I have been misled several times when I have called PM. 





qualitymachinetools said:


> You are reading our updates for orders posted incorrectly, those are only for a NEW order. As shipments sell out, we adjust that. Your order was still on its original schedule, estimated end of August, but came in here Sept 4, not too far off. That shipment sold out, but we had one come in about 2 weeks later, with some machines available in stock.   If anything says in stock when selected, that means it is here in our warehouse and available.


That is a pretty confusing interpretation of that statement. I don't understand why that statement would even be necessary on the website. It reads as if the orders place "before" this date are still on their "original" schedule. The way you have described that statement doesn't make sense to me. I interpret it as any orders that have already been placed before this day are still on the schedule that we quoted when the order was placed. 




> You are correct, we do not send periodic updates, I wish we had a way to do that, but I Have not found software that works with our inventory that could do it automatically, and we currently have 500 + backorders just on machines. Other than manually going through it every few weeks, and sending most people no update because we do not have anything to see until they are shipped, it would not do much. Then, the shipping companies change ships all the time, its so hard to keep track of, we would end up with 500 confused people.  Also people cancel, change, whatever so sometimes your place in line gets bumped up.
> 
> If you ever want an update, just send a message and we can look it up. We do not mind at all, thats the only way I have ever found that works the best.


I completely understand the difficulty in sending thousands of emails. And I don't pretend to understand the logistical nightmare of running such a company that is receiving shipments from overseas that are delayed. 

I think the main problem is that I've called several times and each time have been told "You'll get an email this Thursday or Friday" or "You'll get an email Monday or Tuesday" only for that day to come and go without hearing from PM. 

I want to stress again, I'm not upset about the delays, just that each time PM sets expectations for me I get excited only to be disappointed later. 




> Pretty easy to throw ideas out there as to what we should do, but its not like I don't know what would make the customer experience better, and what I would like to have and have. I have tried to make it happen. I definitely wish we had a way to avoid the calls and emails asking when something was going to be in.
> 
> If it was a single product shipped in a box, sure we could send a blast email telling everyone that XX will be in about this date. Easy. With a mix of products including machines with different kind of base options (None, steel, cast iron), accessories ordered with it when all has to be in for it to be filled, its just not easy. And no I am not making excuses, NOTHING that I looked in to even came close to working for what we do. We looked extensively and continue to do so.
> 
> To Mach-Zero, I'll send a copy of your order again, please make sure all is correct, then we just need to get the balance taken care of and we can get it ready to go for you.



Thanks for your help. I did received a copy of the order and I ended up calling and switching my deposit to the 1228VF. Again I apologize if my posts have been bashing PM in any way. I appreciate you taking the time to post and explain the situation. I will eagerly away the 1228. 






Toro5xi said:


> I think the shipping delays are tough for both parties.  The 20% deposit is very reasonable, especially when compared with other companies.
> I am waiting on a 1228, which is the model I really have my heart set on, but probably need to figure out a back up plan or work around at this point.


The deposit is very fair and I prefer it to not having even put a deposit and just waiting for it to be in stock. The delays are completely understood and I know it's not PM's fault. I was just expressing some frustration I had with them setting timeline expectations that never turned out to be correct. But I've since switched to the 1228 like you and I'll be waiting with your for our lathes!


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Sep 28, 2022)

No bashing taken, just tried to explain it, I see that you changed your machine order, not a problem at all. 


Mach_Zero said:


> That is a pretty confusing interpretation of that statement. I don't understand why that statement would even be necessary on the website. It reads as if the orders place "before" this date are still on their "original" schedule. The way you have described that statement doesn't make sense to me. I interpret it as any orders that have already been placed before this day are still on the schedule that we quoted when the order was placed.


Correct. Orders placed before that date shown on there are on their original schedules. 

Example: 
If we have 10 machines due in say December 2022, and 8 due in February 2023. 
While any of these 10 due in December are still available, date shown would say ETA December 2022.

Let's say that on October 15, all 10 machines coming in December 2022 are now spoken for.

As of 10/15, ETA would now say February 2023 for NEW orders, previous orders still on original schedules. Because the 10 machines coming in December 2022 are still coming, but they are just all sold out to other customers.  

Its certainly not perfect, we do go through it and change as soon as we see that incoming shipments are sold of certain models, but things change daily.

 We've had container shipments sit at the port for 6 weeks, while others that came in on the same ship were here in 24 hours. Nobody can tell us why.
 We have things delayed by weather (I see a hurricane and ships sitting around the Panama Canal waiting, shouldnt be too long, but its another thing that happens)
 We had a truck flip over between Baltimore and us so we lost a whole shipment that we ordered back in 2021 (We have to plan a year out or more- just happened last week, first time ever, everyone has been notified and we are dealing with that)
Covid shut downs again this past Spring and early Summer, I thought that was all over. It wasnt.
 So much more. 

Sometimes I think about having a bar and selling beer instead of machines. Has to be so easy, right? Well there are problems getting certain beers too from what I hear, and of course you gotta deal with the people who have too many. No thanks, I'll stick with these machines.


----------



## JMBrewer (Sep 28, 2022)

For what it's worth, it took awhile (as I was told when I ordered) for my 1340GT and 935TS mill to come in and I am 100% glad I waited. Well worth the wait in my opinion, came in great condition/well packaged and would buy another machine from PM tomorrow


----------



## maticulus (Nov 15, 2022)

On my second updated pushback for the 1228 lathe now. A good thing that has come of it so far and heads up to others, I had the 8" ultra precision chuck added to my invoice a while back and noticed recently that some discounted items had been posted up on ebay by PM and scored the same chuck in brand new condition for ~$100 less due to the box being damaged, with warranty and chuck intact. There were some other nice items also and some are still left as of today 11/15/22.


----------



## Clark (Nov 18, 2022)

In 2002 I bought a Clausing 5913 at auction and got it delivered the same day.
In 2009 I ordered a Precision Matthews 1236 with DRO, and it arrived in 107 days.


----------



## maticulus (Nov 18, 2022)

Clark said:


> In 2002 I bought a Clausing 5913 at auction and got it delivered the same day.
> In 2009 I ordered a Precision Matthews 1236 with DRO, and it arrived in 107 days.



   There's validity on both sides to a degree, it's hard for the pending recipients to complain free of all responsibility considering an out of stock item was ordered, and the seller to expect prolonged patience, when the pending delivery window is exceeded, in some cases multiple times without an explanation posted along with the updated delivery window.

  I'm okay with the delay so far, partly prepared by posts from members on the forum. That 4 jaw ultra precise 8" chuck just arrived in great condition as far as appearances go, that's kind of like having a piece of the lathe and the substantial savings as a result softens the situation as well. So far it appears I'll be looking at 150 days at a minimum from Aug, plenty of time to build the stand, or add it to the order.


----------



## Mach_Zero (Nov 18, 2022)

maticulus said:


> On my second updated pushback for the 1228 lathe now. A good thing that has come of it so far and heads up to others, I had the 8" ultra precision chuck added to my invoice a while back and noticed recently that some discounted items had been posted up on ebay by PM and scored the same chuck in brand new condition for ~$100 less due to the box being damaged, with warranty and chuck intact. There were some other nice items also and some are still left as of today 11/15/22.



Whoa that's awesome. Do you have the username or link?

Edit: found them. Seller is qualitymachinetools


----------



## maticulus (Nov 18, 2022)

Mach_Zero said:


> Whoa that's awesome. Do you have the username or link?
> 
> Edit: found them. Seller is qualitymachinetools


  You're a little late now, they had some really nice marked down equipment available in auction format, D1-5 chucks, piston style post sets, vises, live centers and adaptors. Most of what was present when I discovered the chuck ended during the previous 2 days. Perhaps more will come available upon receipt of the next shipment of lathes, as the 11x30 batch came in a couple of weeks ago.


----------

